# جوله بالأديره والكنائس



## النهيسى (19 يوليو 2011)

This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 720x540.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 720x540.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


































This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 720x541.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 720x540.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 720x540.


----------



## النهيسى (19 يوليو 2011)

*رد: مزار الانبا صرابامون ابو طرحة*

 



​


 



​


 



​
 



​

 



​

 



​


 



​

 



​
 



​

 



​


 



​

 



​


 



​

 



​

 .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​

 



​

 



​
 



​



 *


**دير القديس مكاريوس الاسكندري*​


----------



## النهيسى (19 يوليو 2011)

*رد: مزار الانبا صرابامون ابو طرحة*

 .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









































This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 720x541.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  .


----------



## النهيسى (19 يوليو 2011)

*رد: مزار الانبا صرابامون ابو طرحة*

*ما هى الانافورا *

​

*الأنافورا* 
[*]*قطعة من السماء* 
[*]*هبطت على الأرض* 
[*]*من الأعمال الخالدة* 
[*]*الأنبا توماس لنيافة* 
[*]*أسقف القوصية ومير* 
[*]*أما  كلمة ” أنافورا ” فهى يونانية معناها الحرفي ” تقدمة ” وقد أُطلقت على  تقدمة القداس الإلهي، وكمصطلح تشير إلى لحظة إرتفاع الطائر عن الأرض  للطيران* 
[*]*وهكذا كل من يزور هذا المكان يحيا كطائر إرتفع بصلاته من الأرضيات إلى السمائيات* 
[*]*أسسها نيافة الأنبا توماس لتكون مكان خلوة لشعب القوصية رعيته المباركة* 
[*]*ونمو الحياة الروحية للشباب والشابات والأسر* 
[*]*ومكان للمؤتمرات والدراسات للمصريين والأجانب فمن أهداف ” الأنافورا ” تقديم الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية للعالم الخارجي* 
[*]*وتنقسم  ” الأنافورا ” إلى عدة أقسام : 1- ” ال أنافورا ” و يضم بيوت خلوة علي شكل  قلالي الرهبان مثل علامة استفهام؟ ل أن الذي يأتي للخلوة يكون بداخله سؤال  أو أكثر بينه وبين الله وفي هذه الخلوات يجد إ جابة علي كل تساؤلاته* 
[*]*2-  ” أ ن س طاسيا ” و معناه في اللغة اليونانية ” القيامة ” وهو مكان لتدريب  الخدام و الشباب في القيادة الروحية والفنون القبطية والطقس واللاهوت و ال  تاريخ الكن س ي ..* 
[*]*3 ـ ” أنامنيسيا ” ومعناه ” الذكر ى “ لعمل بانوراما لتاريخ الكنيسة والكتاب المقدس ويخدم كثيرين ممن يرغبون الخلوة لليوم الواحد* 
[*]*4 ـ ” كينونيا ” ومعناها ” الشركة ” لتكريس الشباب الذي ي رغب حياة البتولية للخدمة* 
[*]*5 ـ ” أكسيا ” ومعناها ” مستحق ة ” لتكريس البنات وهو منفصل عن مكان الشباب وفيه يتعلمن فن ا لأ يقونات و ال صل بان ..* 
[*]*6 ـ ” الفيلا ” وهى مكان بثلاث طوابق ، الدور الأول مضيفة للطعام، و الثاني مكتبة ل لكتب ، والثالث إستراحة* 
[*]*وتتميز الأنافورا بطابع ريفي بديع يعيدك إلى الحياة البدائية القديمة* 
[*]*وفيها أواني فخارية جميلة* 
[*]*وهذه الأواني الريفية جيدة للإستعمال* 
[*]*أما إضاءتها الخافتة فتملأك سلاماً وهدوءاً* 
[*]*وفي الكنيسة يصلون على ضوء الشموع* 
[*]*وفي هذا المكان صالة طعام قمة الرقي والنظام* 
[*]*فالمقيمون يختارون طعامهم وكميته بأنفسهم ويأكلون على ترابيزات من الجريد عليها شموع والكراسي أيضاً من الجريد* 
[*]*وفي الأنافورا أحواض للري تبدو كأنها حمّام سباحة* 
[*]*ولسنا في حاجة أن نقول أن الشباب لا يلتقي بالشابات في هذا المكان* 
[*]*ويرجع ظهور الماء بهذا اللون لوجود مادة لونها لبني وضعت في قنوات المياه* 
[*]*فإن كان الماء أساس الحياة واللون الأزرق يشير إلى السماء* 
[*]*فهذا يعني أننا لن نحيا حياة حقيقية إلا إذا إرتبطنا بالسماء* 
[*]*وتتميز الأنافورا بمزروعاتها الكثيرة خاصة النخيل* 
[*]*وتنتشر فيها أبراج الحمام رمز السلام* 
[*]*وفيها زخارف رائعة من صلبان ” اليوتا ” على الحائط الشرقي الخارجي للكنيسة* 
[*]*وهذا ركن للصلاة داخل الماء رمز الروح القدس الذي يملأ المصلي فرحاً وعزاءً* 
[*]*ويمكنك أن تختلي بصحبة محدودة في هذا المكان* 
[*]*وهذه حجرة من حجرات الأنافورا* 
[*]*وإن أردت أن تتأمل وحدك فما أوسع المكان* 
[*]*أما جمال الطبيعة فيحتاج وصفه إلى شعراء* 
[*]*ولكم أن تتخيلوا لحظات الشروق مع مناظر الحمام* 
[*]*أو لحظات الغروب في مكان يسوده السكون* 
[*]*وتعد كنيسة الأنافورا من أبرز معالمها* 
[*]*وهى تتميز ببساطتها وما تحمله من معانٍ روحية نراها لأول مرة* 
[*]*لأنها مصممة على رموز سفر الرؤيا* 
[*]*حيث نرى رمز العين الحارسة والمنارات السبع والأربعة وعشرون قسيساً* 
[*]*والمذبح جذع شجرة كرمز لشجرة الحياة* 
[*]*والأرض مفروشة بسجاد بسيط* 
[*]*زيارة البابا شنودة للأنافورا* 
[*]*فى صباح يوم السبت ( 10 / 1 / 2009 م ) قام قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث يصحبه لفيف من الأساقفة بزيارة ” الأنافورا “* 
[*]*وقد إستفبله الحاضرون بفرح وتهليل حاملين في أيديهم أغصان الزيتون وسعف النخيل* 
[*]*وصلى قداسته صلاة الشكر في الكنيسة* 
[*]*ثم قام قداسته بزيارة أرجاء الأنافورا* 
[*]*وقام نيافة الأنبا توماس بشرح المنشآت وهدف الأنافورا* 
[*]*وقد أبدى قداسة البابا إعجابه الشديد بهذا العمل الفريد* 
[*]*وسادت فرحة غامرة شعر بها الحاضرون* 
[*]*وفي نهاية الزيارة جلس قداسة البابا وسلم عليه الجميع* 
[*]*وقد أدلى نيافة الأنبا توماس بحديث لقناة أغابي* 
[*]*وختم قداسة البابا بحديث لنفس القناة* 
[*]*أخيراً غادر البابا ” الأنافورا ” وسط هتاف وتوديع الجموع* 
[*]*وعن نفسي زرت هذا المكان الفريد وقد أبهرني الهدوء والنظام والروحانية ..* 
[*]*وكل ما أتمناه أن تعمم هذه الفكرة في الإيبارشيات* 
[*]*والآن أنحني إحتراماً لنيافة الحبر الجليل الأنبا توماس على هذا العمل الرائع وتقديراً لنيافته أقدم لكم سيرته الذاتية في سطور* 
[*]*ولد نيافته يوم ( 8/11/ 1957 م ) في القاهرة وقد حصل على بكالوريوس الطب البيطري في ( مايو 1981 م )* 
[*]*ترهب في دير أنبا باخوميوس بإدفو باسم الراهب بفنوتيوس الباخومي يوم ( 31 مارس 198 5 م )* 
[*]*ونال نعمة الكهنوت في ( 1 3 نوفمبر 198 8 م )* 
[*]*خدم في كينيا وعاد منها ليُرسم أسقفاً على القوصية ومير يوم ( 13 نوفمبر 198 8 م )* 
[*]*أما اللغات التي يجيدها فكثيرة أبرزها الإنجليزية والفرنسية* 
[*]*وقد  شهدت إيبارشية القوصية في عصره نهضة روحية وتعد أبرز وأهم أعماله :  الأنافورا وكاتدرائية مار يوحنا المعمدان ومدرسة سان مينا للغات* 
[*]*والآن أتريدون زيارة الأنافورا؟* 
[*]*إتصلوا بمطرانية القوصية على هذه الأرقام 088751177 088754304* 
[*]*تليفون الأنافورا 0101141044 0123812604* 
[*]*الفاكس 088751799* 
[*]*إميل نيافة الأنبا توماس [email_address] إميل ثاني [email_address]* 
[*]*ال عنوان : أنافورا بيت خلوة طريق مصر – إسكندرية الصحراوى كم 76* 
[*]*أخيرأ نرفع قلوبنا إلى الله طالبين أن يبارك هذا المكان وكل القائمين على خدمته* 
[*]*ويحفظ لنا حياة أسقفنا البار، المثقف والمستنير .. ويكثر لنا من أمثاله لمجد كنيسته المقدسة آمين* 
[*]*إهداء لنيافة الأنبا توماس وشعب القوصية* 
[*]*كاراس المحرقي صلو من أجلي*

 *الأنافورا بوربوينت 
*

*
*

*من أعمال الراهب القمص كاراس المحرقي *


[YOUTUBE]YRZuDYWZbgA&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## النهيسى (19 يوليو 2011)

*رد: مزار الانبا صرابامون ابو طرحة*

























































































































تابع 

​


----------



## النهيسى (19 يوليو 2011)

*رد: مزار الانبا صرابامون ابو طرحة*
















































































































تابع
​


----------



## النهيسى (19 يوليو 2011)

*رد: مزار الانبا صرابامون ابو طرحة*





































































































تابع ​


----------



## النهيسى (19 يوليو 2011)

*رد: مزار الانبا صرابامون ابو طرحة*



 


 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 

تابع​
​


----------



## النهيسى (19 يوليو 2011)

*رد: مزار الانبا صرابامون ابو طرحة*





























































This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 720x540.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 720x540.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 720x540.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 720x540.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 720x540.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 720x540.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



​


----------



## النهيسى (19 يوليو 2011)

*رد: مزار الانبا صرابامون ابو طرحة*

*صور دير الانبا تو ماس

*







This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 2048x1536.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




























.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


































.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







​ ​


----------



## النهيسى (19 يوليو 2011)

*رد: مزار الانبا صرابامون ابو طرحة*

*دير القديس الانبا بسنتاؤس

*




















.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






























.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	























.


----------



## النهيسى (19 يوليو 2011)

*رد: مزار الانبا صرابامون ابو طرحة*



*دير القديس سابا في فلسطين*
*هذا الدير موجود في  فلسطين قريب من بيت لحم وهذا الدير 
بس للرجال فقط وممنوع اي امراءة تدخله  وفيه الكهنة بيبعدوا
 عن كل العالم مكان جميل وكله بركه وصلوات *


























































​
​



توفي القديس سابا قبل 1500عام ودفن في هذا الموقع.....ولا تزال جثته موجودة







*جثة القديس سابا في موقع ديره الذي يحمل اسمه لحتى الان

*





*من اقدم كنائس دير القديس مار سابا في موقع برية القدس-محافظة بيت لحم-ش*







*جماجم الرهبان الذين توفوا في هذا الموقع عبر السنين الماضية

**



*

*



*

*



*
​​


----------



## النهيسى (19 يوليو 2011)

*رد: مزار الانبا صرابامون ابو طرحة*

*دير الشهيد
 العظيم أبوسيفين
 وتماف إيرينى للراهبات 
 كرير*
​




*صور لمدخل الدير*
















*الأيقونة الموجود أعلى مدخل الدير*











*وهذا التصميم الموجود بحديقة الدير هو الجزء الذى رأته تماف إيرينى فى رؤيا ( جزء من الملكوت )*






































*جسد الشهيد العظيم أبوسيفين ( فيلوباتير مرقوريوس )*



​


----------



## النهيسى (19 يوليو 2011)

*رد: مزار الانبا صرابامون ابو طرحة*

دير الزعفران 
*
يعود تاريخ  بناء الدير إلى عهود ما قبل المسيحية عندما كان شعب المنطقة يعبد آلهة  الشمس حسبما تخبرنا المصادر ، أما الدير المسيحي فقد تأسس في نهاية القرن  الرابع الميلادي ، و قد حمل أسماء قديسين مختلفين كالقديسين مار شليمون و  مار أوكين . و منذ القرن الثامن إلى القرن الخامس عشر سمي باسم القديس مار  حنانيا ، وهو راهب من دير مار متى بجبال الموصل جاء
إلى هنا و أصبح مطران مردين و توابعها . و من القرن الخامس عشر حتى  القرن العشرين سمي بدير "كوركمو" و هي لفظة سريانية معناها "الزعفران" و هي  نبتة كانت تنتشر بكثرة في هذه المنطقة و كانت تستخدم كطعام و دواء و غيرها  . و الدير يحظى بمكانة هامة في تاريخ كنيستنا فقد كان منذ القرن الثالث  عشر إلى العام 1932 مقرا لبطريركيتها و عندما انتقل الكرسي البطريركي منها  أصبحت مطرانية ، و كان آخر مطارنتها الراحل الكبير مار يوحنا دولباني الذي  له مكانته المميزة في تاريخ شعبنا ، و الذي أصبح مثلاً يحتذى لكل أبناء  أمتنا بمختلف تسمياتهم في الأدب و الايمان و القومية .

إضطر بطاركة الكنيسة نتيجة إضطرابات وعنف حدثت اثناء تلك الفترة  التاريخية الى الخروج من مركزهم في أنطاكية في عام 518 وإستقروا في دير  الزعفران الواقعة في ماردين بتركيا وفي فترة الحرب العالمية الأولى إضطرت  الكنيسة لنقل مركزها الى حمص في سوريا واخيرا الى دمشق في عام 1957 










مذبح كنيسة القديس بطرس أول البطاركة الأنطاكيين ، مدينة أنطاكية تعتبر من المدن المقدسة عند المسيحيين الشرقيين























This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 796x599.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 و قد حمل  أسماء قديسين مختلفين كالقديسين مار شليمون و مار أوكين . و منذ القرن  الثامن إلى القرن الخامس عشر سمي باسم القديس مار حنانيا ، وهو راهب من دير  مار متى بجبال الموصل جاء
إلى هنا و أصبح مطران مردين و توابعها . و من  القرن الخامس عشر حتى القرن العشرين سمي بدير "كوركمو" و هي لفظة سريانية  معناها "الزعفران" و هي نبتة كانت تنتشر بكثرة في هذه المنطقة و كانت  تستخدم كطعام و دواء و غيرها 
دير مار حنانيا ( دير الزعفران)

سنة 1104 رسم البطريريك قرياقس  اسقفا لماردين وكفرتوثا يدعي حنانيا من دير مار متى في جبل الالفاف الذي  عاش فيه الوف من الرهبان والمتوحدين.
يقول يشوعدناح احد مؤرخين النساطرة لقد اسس في هذه الايام حنانيا اسقف  الساويريين ديرا في جبل ماردين وهو اسقف ماردين وكفرتوثا ومنطقة الجزيرة
وكان ثريا محبا للغرباء وهو من دير مار متى في جبل الالفاف
وجد بالقرب من ماردين حصنا مشيد بصخور ضخمة منذ العهد الروماني فأشتراه واحاله ديرا وغرس فيه كروما وزيتونا
واعطى مالا كثير للحكام واسكت بحكمته خصومه  واقام هناك كنيسة ومذبحا وجمع نخبة من الرهبان واهتم بهم كثيرا من كل  النواحي وهو لم يفعل هذا من اجل مجد باطل بل ليلقى مجازاة من فوق وعرف بدير  مار حنانيا في جبل ماردين حتى اليوم*​


----------



## النهيسى (19 يوليو 2011)

*رد: مزار الانبا صرابامون ابو طرحة*

  صور للمزار اللى فية جسد القديس الانبا ابرام 
ومجموعة من محتوياته اللى كان بيستخدمها القديس الانبا ابرام ​ 





صاحب النيافة الأنبا بنيامين أسقف المنوفية 
وصاحب النيافة الأنبا ابرأم أسقف الفيوم 
ونقل الجسد من الصندوق القديم للصندوق 
الجديد في 16 - 5 - 87​








الأباء الأساقفة الذين احتفلوا بنقل الجسد 
في 2 - 6 - 1987 ​ 







صورة قديمة للقديس الأنبا أبرآم 
أسقف الفيوم والجيزة ​ 







مقصورة القديس الأنبا أبرآم 
أسقف الفيوم والجيزة ​ 







الصندوق القديم الذي ظل به القديس أكثر من 
73 عاما قبل نقل جسده​




​

شاهد قبر بالقبطي والعربي مسجل به تاريخ نياحة القديس الأنبا أبرآم كان موضوعا علي مدفن القديس​ 






​ 
طاقيتان كان يلبسهما القديس الأنبا أبرآم​ 






​ 
الكتاب المقدس الذي كان القديس يقرأه كاملا مرة كل أربعين يوما​ 






​ 
قميص أبيض كان يلبسه القديس الأنبا أبرآم الجزء الأسفل منه أخذه البعض للبركة ​ 




 
مناديل كان يستخدمها القديس الأنبا أبرآم​


----------



## النهيسى (19 يوليو 2011)

*رد: مزار الانبا صرابامون ابو طرحة*

 


تاريخ الكنيسة


*نبذة تاريخية* ​
+ بنيت الكنيسة فى القرن السابع  الميلادى وقد ورد ذكر هذه الكنيسة فى كتاب المقريزى حيث يروى أن كنيسة الست  مريم المجاورة لكنيسة الأنبا شنودة فى مصر قد هدمت عام 785 م على يد والى  مصر
( على بن سليمان بن عبد الله بن عباس ) من قبل أمير المؤمنين الهادى وقد أعيد بناؤها فى عصر الخليفة ( هارون الرشيد )
عندما صرح الوالى ( موسى بن نصير) للنصارى بتجديد الكنائس التى هدمها الوالى السابق وتم ذلك فى 786 - 787 م .
+ سميت هذه الكنيسة بالدمشيرية نسبة إلى أحد أعيان القبط من بلدة دمشير 
( بمحافظة المنيا ) ، وقد تولى ترميم ما تصدع من بنيانها فى القرن الثامن عشر ( حوالى 1760 م ) . 
+ نظراً لتصدع جدران الكنيسة فقد بدأ ترميمها من الناحية المعمارية والترميم الدقيق منذ عام 1984 حتى الآن .
*وصف الكنيسة :* 
+ بعد عبور الحوش يدخل الزائر من الباب الجنوبى ( القبلى )  للكنيسة إلى الصحن الكنيسة الذى يبلغ 19 متراً طولاً ، 11.5 متراً عرضاً ،  11 متراً تقريبا ً فى الإرتفاع .
+ يوجد كالمعتاد الصحن والجناحان ينفصلان عن الصحن بواسطة ستة أعمدة من الرخام ثلاثة منها فى كل جانب . 
+ السقف الرئيسى يغطى الصحن وهو عبارة عن جمالون خشبى مرتفع  أما الأجنحة فيغطيها سقف منخفض . وشكل الجمالون والسقفين المنخفضين يذكرنا  بسفينة نوح كرمز يرفع قلوبنا الى أن الكنيسة هى السفينة التى تنقذنا من  طوفان بحر العالم .
+ الهيكل الأوسط به مذبح بإسم السيدة العذراء وتعلوه قبة  كبيرة تقوم على أربع أركان من المقرنصات . تعلو المذبح قبة خشبية عليها  صورة السيد المسيح والأربعة حيوانات غير المتجسدين ويعلو القبة صليب . 
أما حامل الأيقونات الأوسط ( حجاب الهيكل ) فهو من الخشب  المعشق ومطعم بالعاج برسوم بسيطة وتاريخ صنعه 1477 للشهداء (1761 م )  وتعلوه سبع صور تتوسطها أيقونة السيدة العذراء وعلى جانبيها الإثنى عشر  تلميذا . وكتب على باب الهيكل بالعربية ( المجد لله فى العلا أدخل إلى مذبح  إلهى المبهج لشبابى برسم العذراء مريم بالدمشيرية ، اللهم تراءف علينا  وباركنا عوض يارب من له تعب فى ملكوتك ) وكتب بالقبطية ما ترجمته . القديس  يوحنا 1477 للشهداء ( 1761 م ) . 
+ الهيكل الشمالى ( البحرى ) يستخدم كمقصورة للسيدة العذراء والقديسة يوليطة والقديس قرياقص والقديسة دميانة والأربعين شهيدة . 
حجاب المقصورة من الخرط البلدى.
+ الهيكل الجنوبى ( القبلى ) بإسم القديس يوحنا الحبيب  وتعلو حجابه أيقونات للسيدة العذراء ورئيس الملائكة رافائيل وسوريال  والقديسين بطرس وبولس الرسولين . 
+ فوق مكان دكة الصلبوت توجد أيقونة كبيرة ذات وجهين تمثل صلب السيد المسيح وقيامته رسم أنسطاسى الرومى ( حوالى 1840 م )
+ من الأيقونات النادرة السيدة العذراء حاملة السيد المسيح بالطابع الحبشى 
( حيث يرسمها الفنان كفتاة سمراء ) وأيضاً بالطابع الفارسى  (حيث يرسمها الفنان بوجه وعيون آسيوية ) . وتوجد أيضاً أيقونة مجئ المجوس  للسيد المسيح وأيقونة صعود جسد السيدة العذراء محاطاً بالملائكة. 
+ فى الحائط الفاصل بين الهيكل الأوسط والبحرى
يوجد عمودان من الجرانيت الأحمر والديوريت الأسود
كبقايا من الكنيسة القديمة ( القرن السابع ) . ​
*الدور العلوى :* ​
+ توجد كنيسة باسم رئيس الملائكة الجليل ميخائيل وهى تشبه كثيراً كنيسة الحصن التى توجد فى الأديرة . 
+ كنيسة بإسم الشهيد العظيم ماربقطر تاج الشهداء​
*أجساد القديسين:*​
+ فى الناحية الغربية بكنيسة السيدة  العذراء توجد مقصورة خشبية تحوى رفات الشهداء مارجرجس وأبى سيفين ومارمينا  وماربقطر فى أنابيب خشبية تعلو كل منها أيقونة للقديس ، وتوجد أيضاً مجموعة  أخرى من رفات الشهداء والقديسين.​
+ فى الجهة الغربية البحرية يوجد مغطس مبطن بالرخام​

(مغطى بغطاء من الرخام) 


+ فى وسط حصن الكنيسة يوجد لقان رخامى فى الارض


( له غطاء رخامى ). ​






*كنيسة السيدة العذراء مريم-الدمشيرية*​ 
*الدمشيريه فى مخطـــــــــــــوطات عصــــــــــر البابا يؤنس 16 البطريرك الــ 103 *
*مخطوطة : " القراءات الخاصة بأسبوع البسخة المقدسة " .. *
*وهى مكتوبة باللغة القبطية فى حين أن العناوين مكتوبة  بالقبطية والعربية وفى آخرها ما يلى : " تمت فى 20 مسرى سنة 1421 ش بيد  غبريال أبو طبل بن سمعان الخوانكى بناء على طلب الشماس أبراهيم أبن بشارة  أبن يوسف الكسيح الذى اوقف هذا الكتاب على كنيسة السيدة العذراء ... وقد  أصبح فيما بعد ملكاً لكنيستى الشهيد العظيم مرقوريوس ( أبى السيفين) ورئيس  المتوحدين الأنبا شنودة اللتين فى نفس المدينة ( مصر العتيقة ) (5) *
*وهى المخطوطة 171 - ( رقم 1180 ) محفوظة بمكتبة المتحف  القبطى - وقد تكون كنيسة السيدة العذراء التى لا تحمل أسما فى المخطوطة هى  كنيسة العذراء الدمشيرية لأنها بجوار الكنيستين المذكورتين , أما الشماس  والناسخ فلا نعرف غير أسميهما فقط . *

ايقونات الكنيسة​ 














































































































​ 
منقول​


----------



## ملاك السماء (19 يوليو 2011)

*الرب يبارك لك و تسلم عالمعلومات الرائعه دي و الصور كمان ....*


----------



## MAJI (19 يوليو 2011)

صور واماكن عريقة وجميلة 
شكرا اخي النهيسي 
نقلتنا الى عالم اخر
الرب يبارك تعبك


----------



## angil sky (20 يوليو 2011)

جمـيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــله جــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدا
مشكور على المجهود الراااااااائع
والمعلومات القيمه
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
​


----------



## النهيسى (25 يوليو 2011)

*شكرا جدا 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## النهيسى (31 أكتوبر 2011)

ملاك السماء قال:


> *الرب يبارك لك و تسلم عالمعلومات الرائعه دي و الصور كمان ....*


شكرا للمرور الجميل​


----------



## النهيسى (31 أكتوبر 2011)

MAJI قال:


> صور واماكن عريقة وجميلة
> شكرا اخي النهيسي
> نقلتنا الى عالم اخر
> الرب يبارك تعبك


ربنا يباركك شكرااا جدااا​


----------



## النهيسى (31 أكتوبر 2011)

angil sky قال:


> جمـيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــله جــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدا
> مشكور على المجهود الراااااااائع
> والمعلومات القيمه
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
> ​


شكراا للمرور الكريم جداا​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (31 أكتوبر 2011)

اتمنى ان افضى ما تبقى من عمرى باحد الاديرة


----------

